# Sick Dog help Please



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Middle of the night here guys and poor Stanley has been vomiting for the last hour and we are worried about him.
We have been away for 5 weeks on holiday and he has been looked after by my inlaws. As he is a raw fed dog and inlaws weren't keen on doing that I simplified his diet by breakfast raw piece of chicken and evening meal commercial dog food (not kibble or canned) which is dogroll, cooked meat in a roll with cereal for binding.
Anyway we've since returned from hols and I have put him back onto raw with a bit of dogroll for one meal.
Tonight I gave him some bits I've had in freezer for a few weeks and was wondering whether that could've made him sick? of course it could have been anything. He had lung, testicle, green tripe and some other bits of sheep meat. He has thrown it up all over the house - yuk and we have been busy clearing that up and have now confined him to our bedroom so we can monitor him and make sure there is newspaper/towel underneath him when sick.
Is there anything we should be doing to settle his stomach and obviously I will fast him tomorrow.
Thanks from two slightly stressed owners.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sozzle said:


> Middle of the night here guys and poor Stanley has been vomiting for the last hour and we are worried about him.
> We have been away for 5 weeks on holiday and he has been looked after by my inlaws. As he is a raw fed dog and inlaws weren't keen on doing that I simplified his diet by breakfast raw piece of chicken and evening meal commercial dog food (not kibble or canned) which is dogroll, cooked meat in a roll with cereal for binding.
> Anyway we've since returned from hols and I have put him back onto raw with a bit of dogroll for one meal.
> Tonight I gave him some bits I've had in freezer for a few weeks and was wondering whether that could've made him sick? of course it could have been anything. He had lung, testicle, green tripe and some other bits of sheep meat. He has thrown it up all over the house - yuk and we have been busy clearing that up and have now confined him to our bedroom so we can monitor him and make sure there is newspaper/towel underneath him when sick.
> ...


don't fast him and oh my, what a way to come home from vacation....

let's simplify even more...and just give him chicken OR liver broth...some pedialyte or the new zealand version of that...plain infant pedialyte to replace electrolytes...vomiting takes so much out of a dog..

and some slippery elm if you can get it.

if not, just the broth.

if you have raw honey, you can give him that too.....just a wee bit for him to lick off your finger.

high sugar tends to calm down the motility of the stomach and intestines...

i'm sorry.....about this. what a way to come home.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Could he maybe have an upset stomach from going back on richer proteins after being on half and half while you were away? I hope he is doing better now


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Thanks. I am thinking it is the new lung and other stuff that I got from homekill guy that he hasn't had before and yes it could've been too much too soon. I have been easing him back into it for the past 6 days that we've been back and he's always had a stomach of iron.
I thought fasting would be a good thing?
I'll go and look for electrolytes at my vets and I'll make him some broth.
He was up pacing and vomiting from 11pm - 3am and is now at 8am lying down very listless although he did get up and go into kitchen and wag his tail according to husband so at least he's not at death's door.
It was horrible, I was so worried as I thought it was bloat at one point but after talking to emergency vet at 2am realised not.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Aww, poor Stanley and poor you guys. Hope he's feeling better really soon, hopefully once he's got it all out of his system and his tummy has a chance to settle down.
You guys must be exhausted. Good luck, let us know how he goes.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah definitley look for some pedialyte or whatever you have where you live, 4 hours of vomiting would make anyone feel like crap. He should start feeling better once he gets elecrolytes back


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think, after a bout of vomiting, dogs need liquids and electrolytes. they don't necessarily need food.....but once the motility of the stomach becomes hyper motile, it's harder to stop it.....fasting doesn't do much other than deplete the dog's already depleted body....

so broth for me, is the name of the game. if he throws that up, then i would stop feeding for a bit. 

broth, though is nourishing whilst at the same time, gentle...pedialyte or whatever you have as the equivalent, puts back that which vomiting takes out. 

raw manuka honey, licked off your finger...helps to slow down hypermotility of the gastric system.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Re - I gave him some raw manuka honey about half teaspoon off my finger and I've made up some chicken broth and given him lying down about 1/4 cup which he lapped up happily. I'll give him another 1/4 cup in half an hour when I know he isn't going to vomit it up.
I don't really want to go out and leave him right now although vet is literally around the corner from house.
Are they electrolytes especially for dogs or should I get from pharmacy for humans?
Thanks everyone for your concerns.
Weather bloody miserable here, torrential rain all night and it's still pouring out there.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Here, they sell pedialyte for kids at the drugstore. Ive never seen one geared towards pets


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Everything Re said. I would get the Pedialtye from the baby section. It is clear and unflavored. 

I feed a lot of lung and for a very lean part it must be rich because we started with just a small amount and had to work up. My dogs can now eat a whole lung for a meal but it took a while.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sozzle said:


> Re - I gave him some raw manuka honey about half teaspoon off my finger and I've made up some chicken broth and given him lying down about 1/4 cup which he lapped up happily. I'll give him another 1/4 cup in half an hour when I know he isn't going to vomit it up.
> I don't really want to go out and leave him right now although vet is literally around the corner from house.
> Are they electrolytes especially for dogs or should I get from pharmacy for humans?
> Thanks everyone for your concerns.
> Weather bloody miserable here, torrential rain all night and it's still pouring out there.


Pedialyte Solution - Bubblegum

that's what i found for new zealand. so if they sell the ugh bubble gum flavour, they should sell the one without flavour, the plain pedialyte.

yes, it is for infants and young babies.

this product single handedly stopped death from dehydration for babies with gastro enteritis, be it from vomiting and/or diarrhea.....

made necessary hospitalisations almost a thing of the past.



i'd keep it around just because it's good for babies, adults, dogs.

how's he doing today?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Just wanted to say I hope he's feeling better.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. I haven't got any pedialyte yet as he seems so much better. I haven't gone back to raw yet as I fear that is what made him so sick. I had some sheep innards that I had in the freezer that I fed him and that is when he was sick. Of course I don't know definitely that that is what caused him to eject at both ends.
Actually tell a lie, I did offer him a frozen meaty bone today a few hours after a small dogroll breakfast and he at first sniffed it and walked away so I put it outside near his food bowl in case he wanted it later and lo and behold he decided he did want it after all and took it into the boot/trunk of the car where he was resting and ate it quite happily there. So far so good. He is still pooing liquid though so today was my cut off point for getting electrolytes or something from vet to stop it. I did open a capsule of activated charcoal and put that in his dinner, not sure if it will be effective?
To be honest I am slightly put off raw at this moment in time especially when my father in law told me an "I told you so if you feed raw meat to your dog".
He doesn't approve and thinks dogs should eat commercial wet food and biscuits (kibble).
Last night was a bit stressful as he kept wanting to go outside to poop and after letting him out 3 times between 10pm-12.30am I decided to just leave our front door wedged open which is next to our bedroom door (hidden from the street) so he could come and go as he pleased. This worked well although house was very cold this morning it being winter here.
At our river walk this morning he seemed fine, did a runny poo and ran around with the other dogs quite happily.
I'm off to visit a friend and her two dogs tomorrow and we'll probably take the dogs to the local beach for a run around, so will be interesting to see if he is has the energy for a fast greyhound sprint.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When I started Mol off on raw, (premade) back in the old days when she was only about a year old, she got sick, just like Stanley, same symptoms and everything. Took her to the vet who immediately blamed the raw, "this is exactly what happens" he said, "they get salmonella and get sick". Not knowing any better I believed him and switched her back to kibble for the next 2 years.
Now she's on PMR and I know the truth about salmonella and looking at her symptoms, I am now pretty positive she had giardia, probably from the dog park.
Don't get disheartened, I rue the day I listened to our vet telling me of the dire consequences if I continued to feed raw. 
I wanted to throw another thing out there. Mol will get terrible diarrhoea if she's on grass that has been treated with fertiliser or weed or pest control applications. Even though I try my hardest to avoid grass that's been treated, sometimes I just have no idea and you can guarantee that Mol will get the runs, bad.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i hope not.

when i first gave my dogs lung, they got diarrhea and both threw up.

i have fed it since then, but didn't intro it the way i feel i should have..which is to start small and work up.

please don't give up raw.....it sounds like he was excited or stressed from you guys being away....and then he ate something new.

start over with him.....for the next few days to a week...don't worry about the pedialyte for now.....feed broth and chicken for a bit. let his system settle down.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Last night wasn't good, he wanted to go out every half hour or hour for toileting and we couldn't leave the door open this time as it was so cold in the night. We are worried he is getting into a habit of going out to pace and then toilet - hope not. Will go out shortly and see what he did.
Currently he is laying down. Usually at this time he is up and wanting food.
Watched a vet vid and made up my own electrolyte solution.
1 Pint warm water
1 tsp salt (I used Himalayan)
1 Tbs sugar
stir and put in water bowl. He wouldn't drink it neat so I've diluted it and hope that he at least drinks some of it.

Yes I think I gave him too much lung. It feels so light and that there's not much to it, which makes sense when it is supposed to be full of air, bizarre stuff.
I think I'll go back to my venison chunks and raw chicken and dogroll for now and take it easy.
Might go and get something from vet to stop diarrhea though.
Poor dog, he can't be feeling the best and the way they look at you - tragic really.
Thanks all.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

slippery elm should do it.

i would make broth and give him a bony piece of chicken. the more gentle the nutrition, the easier it is on his gut.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Quick update: Today took Stanley to visit his two canine friends Beryl and Frankie and they had a good run around their owner's garden. He did do two runny poos (which I cleared up being the responsible owner I am) and then just as we were leaving he did an almost fully formed one for the first time in 3 days yay! I think he is on the mend. I gave him a piece of bony chicken for dinner and hope that he doesn't want to go out every hour in the night for toileting like he did last night. Don't know how we coped on about two hours sleep.
My friend then gave me a bag of beef and a bag of horsemeat for him as a gift which was really kind of her.
We are definitely going slow on the food front and I have been feeding him less.
Now I just need to deal with his not very clean looking incisor teeth....................


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad he's getting better! That sounds like it was a nightmare.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am with Re, please stick with Raw it is so good for your boy. We sometimes forget all the things that really stress a dog. You leaving on vacation, a different food, a different schedule, you coming back, back to Raw and too much lung all can wreak havoc with his system. I am glad you had patience and he is getting through it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sozzle said:


> Quick update: Today took Stanley to visit his two canine friends Beryl and Frankie and they had a good run around their owner's garden. He did do two runny poos (which I cleared up being the responsible owner I am) and then just as we were leaving he did an almost fully formed one for the first time in 3 days yay! I think he is on the mend. I gave him a piece of bony chicken for dinner and hope that he doesn't want to go out every hour in the night for toileting like he did last night. Don't know how we coped on about two hours sleep.
> My friend then gave me a bag of beef and a bag of horsemeat for him as a gift which was really kind of her.
> We are definitely going slow on the food front and I have been feeding him less.
> Now I just need to deal with his not very clean looking incisor teeth....................


whole lamb necks or pork necks.

beef ribs. 

i'm so glad he's feeling better.

meant to tell you your idea of using himalayan salt was brilliant.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Glad he's getting better! That sounds like it was a nightmare.


Thanks. Yes it was dreadful!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

As I've been away for 5 weeks and not regularly using a computer (made a nice change) I'd forgotten on this site all about the 'like' and 'thanks' button - so I've now amended.
I'm not sure whether to feel guilty that I didn't take him to the vet (does that make me cheap) or to feel proud of myself for managing and sorting it out and being patient without.
I did ring afterhours emergency vet for advice though (which was free) when I thought he had blood in his vomit.
Also as it is 8.30am here I am also pleased that he and us had an undisturbed night's sleep for the first time in 3 days. He was sensible and stayed in the warmest room in the house (wearing pjamas of course) near the woodburner and slept like a baby and didn't even get up until after 7.30am!

Now all I have to contend with is my 15 year old son letting me read all his Facebook entries to his special female friend announcing to each other that they are in love!! (he's really liked her for two years). Slightly worrying, and we've given him the lecture about needing to concentrate on his studies as he has exams this year.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think, not NEEDING to go to the vet is better than having to go.

i also think, had he not shown any signs of recovery, you would have been at the vet, rain and all.

well done you.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay thats good news  So happy he slept through the whole night


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm very happy that he's doing better. And hats off to you for keeping a level head and seeing him through it :hat:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like he's on the mend-- very good!

I have to say, I learn so much from this forum- even as other people post about their own troublesome situations. Makes me want to go out and buy some children's pedialyte, for example, just to have some on hand...

Homemade broth? That I always have around.


----------

